# [Risolto]installare quanta...pacchetto inesistente....

## KinG-InFeT

ok ora sto iniziando ad uscire scemo....dopo kompozer che ancora non riesco ad installare...ora è il turno di quanta....

qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa succede? i pacchetti scompariscono?

ecco il mio male

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET="-hal -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx  -arts"

_CUSTOM="unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python openssl"

_EDITOR="vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE="png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO="mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO="theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

USE="${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mause evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

facendo

```
 emerge app-editors/quanta
```

indovinate come mi esce?

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-editors/quanta".
```

......ma come è possibile? gli overlay sono apposto aggiornati ed inseriti tutti git, subversion, arcon tutti e tutti sono con pallino verde...qualcuno mi helpi per piacere...

----------

## Apetrini

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa succede? i pacchetti scompariscono?
> 
> 

 

Ehm, scompaiono.

```

...

_NOTSET="-hal -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx  -arts"

...

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mause evdev"

...

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

...

```

Vorrei proprio sapere come arrivi a certe configurazioni...

A parte che quanta è scritto in qt, ma poi -hal (sei sicuro che è ciò che vuoi?).

Per non parlare di: INPUT_DEVICES="... mause ..." e anche di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", se sei newbe evita di usare l'intero sistema in ~, se vuoi roba sperimentale mischia, perché con tutto il sistema in  ~ avrai problemi (c'è una discreta quantità di persone che hanno molta piu esperienza di te, eppure molti di loro non si sono mai permessi di tenere l'intero sistema in ~).

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......ma come è possibile? gli overlay sono apposto aggiornati ed inseriti tutti git, subversion, arcon tutti e tutti sono con pallino verde...qualcuno mi helpi per piacere...

 

Come al solito ci hai postato le cose di dubbia utilità.... quello che dovevi vedere, prima di tutto, è esiste l'ebuild di quanta che vuoi tu?, in che directory è?, gli altri ebuild nello stesso repository sono riconosciuti ?

E comunque, non so quale vuoi installare tu, ma io quanto ca l'ho sotto:

```

* kde-base/quanta

    layman:                  (3.5.10 (in ::kde-sunset))X* {:3.5}

    Description:             KDE: Quanta Plus Web Development Environment

    Owning repository:       kde-sunset

    Repository homepage:     http://kde.gentoo.org

    Repository description:  Official KDE team's KDE3 sunset overlay.

    Masked by unavailable:   In a repository which is unavailable

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

per quanto riguarda il mause (purtroppo) ho lo metto così o niente non mi funziona (anche con tutto il kernel 2.6.32 .

per quanto riguarda i pacchetti permessi da me(quelli instabili) si siccome uso firefox 3.6 beta e altre cose in versione testing.

Per hal invece si è quello ke voglio siccome, mi alleggerisce di molto il sistema e cmq connettoil sistema con un semplice script avviato da run-level.

Per il programma, si è per kde e ho bisogno delle qt, ma siccome uso fluxbox non dovrebbero servirmi o cmq sia le adderei per l'emersione e poi le escluderei dinuovo dal make.conf .

il problema e che non trovo proprio i pacchetti...non emerge niente non melo trova proprio

edit: per il sistema in root si mi trovo meglio siccome sto facendo sempre esperimenti e mi rode entrare sempre in root quindi rimango sempre come root

----------

## ciro64

Relativamente al "primo punto" penso che Apetrini volesse farti notare che è mouse e non "mause"

per controllare, puoi guardare

```
$ qlist -IC x11-drivers/ |grep mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

```

----------

## Apetrini

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  e cmq connettoil sistema con un semplice script avviato da run-level
> 
> 

 

Per quanto mi riguarda questa frase non è chiara. Intendi connetto a internet ? Se si, quale rilevanza ha ciò con hal ?

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il programma, si è per kde e ho bisogno delle qt, ma siccome uso fluxbox non dovrebbero servirmi o cmq sia le adderei per l'emersione e poi le escluderei dinuovo dal make.conf .
> 
> 

 

Vedo che ti mancano le basi di gentoo, è meglio se ridai una letta alla gestione delle USE.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema e che non trovo proprio i pacchetti...non emerge niente non melo trova proprio
> 
> 

 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come al solito ci hai postato le cose di dubbia utilità.... quello che dovevi vedere, prima di tutto, è esiste l'ebuild di quanta che vuoi tu?, in che directory è?, gli altri ebuild nello stesso repository sono riconosciuti ? 
> 
> 

 

Quali parole di questa citazione non ti sono chiare?

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: per il sistema in root si mi trovo meglio siccome sto facendo sempre esperimenti e mi rode entrare sempre in root quindi rimango sempre come root

 

Eh? E questo cosa dovrebbe essere...una risposta a qualche domanda?

P.s. ti invito caldamente a scrivere in un italiano comprensibile e a evitare il classico stile da bimbominkia.

P.p.s. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bimbominkia

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok critiche accettate, anceh perchè è verità, devo ancora prendere confidenza con il sistema, non sono ancora al top.

Comunque sia il problema rimane, siccome anche cercando il pacchetto quanta con il comando

```
emerge --search quanta
```

mi esce il seguente pacchetto

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge --search quanta

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : quanta ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-doc/quanta-docs

      Latest version available: 20051201

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,654 kB

      Homepage:      http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/

      Description:   Language documentation files for Quanta.

      License:       GPL-2

```

ed anche installandolo ovviamente non mi da altro che docs sul relativo pacchetto....perdonate l'ignoranza in merito...ma non sò come muovermi

----------

## Onip

prova un po' a leggere bene le risposte che ti ha dato Apetrini. quanta, così come tutto kde-3 è stato tolto da portage ufficiale e messo in un overlay che non è arcon ma XXXXXXXXXX (leggi leggi).

piccola nota, emerge --search oltre che essere lentissimo non da riscontri se il pacchetto in questione è mascherato, meglio che usi eix. Per il come te l'ho già spiegato altrove.

----------

## xdarma

[OT]

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> P.p.s. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bimbominkia

 

Personalmente trovo più corretta la definizione di nonciclopedia: Bimbominkia

Consiglio anche le voci su Germano Mosconi...  :-D

[/OT]

----------

## KinG-InFeT

l'overlay sarebbe questo?

```
    layman:                  (3.5.10 (in ::kde-sunset))X* {:3.5} 
```

kde-sunset?

se è si da dove cacchio lo prendo?

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda qui.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Guarda qui.

 

ma LOL!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

lol ragazzi risolto scaricato i binari compilati ed avviato asd

----------

